# I am going to try to learn saxophone: Where should I start?



## UnauthorizedRosin

Hello. I already know how to play violin, so I can already read treble clef sheet music. My brother has an old saxophone he no longer wants, so he's giving it to me. Anything I need to get or know to start playing? Do any of you know any helpful thing (books, websites, videos, etc.) that could start to teach myself how to play? Just anything else helpful to learning saxophone in general would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Grayum

1. Buy beginner reeds (thin ones) as it will be easier to get a note, your brother may have thicker reeds for better sound but they take effort to vibrate.

2. Wet the reed before playing (lick it and hold it in your mouth for ~30 the first time you use it).

Doing this avoids initial grief and broken reeds on the first time out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

There are a lot of YouTube videos for beginners. You can look for someone who makes sense to you. Good luck. I've been playing sax for 30-plus years and still love it.


----------



## Pugg

Grayum said:


> 1. Buy beginner reeds (thin ones) as it will be easier to get a note, your brother may have thicker reeds for better sound but they take effort to vibrate.
> 
> 2. Wet the reed before playing (lick it and hold it in your mouth for ~30 the first time you use it).
> 
> Doing this avoids initial grief and broken reeds on the first time out.


I do hope O.P drops in to read you reply , very helpful.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

This is not meant as discouragement (and I hope you have a well-developed sense of humor and self depracation) - but from what I've heard over the years, you should start very far away.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

This is not meant as discouragement (and I hope you have a well-developed sense of humor and self deprecation) - but from what I've heard over the years, the best place would be very far away.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

Why can't I edit my above post to fis spelling error?


----------



## Dan Ante

Boot Hamilton said:


> Why can't I edit my above post to fis spelling error?


You should have an edit button under the window when posted as I just did.


----------



## Boot Hamilton

Dan Ante said:


> You should have an edit button under the window when posted as I just did.


I did a short while ago, but now I don't. Weird. I'd post a lil' pic of my window w/ no edit button, but I'm too new here to have sufficient_ 'privilege'_ (which kind of bugs me, but roolz is roolz).

Oh well, thanks for trying. Maybe I need to start a thread, *"I'm Going To Try To Learn Typing."*


----------



## Boot Hamilton

Dan Ante said:


> You should have an edit button under the window when posted as I just did.


Continued weirdness: Every previous post of mine has the little "Edit" option, just not THIS thread. (?????)


----------



## Dan Ante

Boot Hamilton said:


> Continued weirdness: Every previous post of mine has the little "Edit" option, just not THIS thread. (?????)


I think the edit button has a time limit also if someone post after you it will disappear.


----------



## Pugg

Boot Hamilton said:


> Continued weirdness: Every previous post of mine has the little "Edit" option, just not THIS thread. (?????)


Has to do with having 10 post in the music sections on the forum, not included the community forum .


----------



## Nate Miller

I did the same sort of thing some years back. Picked up a tenor sax and just went for it.

get yourself a fingering chart so you can learn the keys.

a great thing to do when you are starting off is to play long notes. You can use that to start learning the fingerings, and also to get your breath under control and build up the muscles in your yapper so you can have some semblance of an embouchure


----------

